# Minor nuisance issue:  "bwn0: unsupported rate 0"      ?



## Videodrome (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi, I'm new here after using Crunchbang Linux and thought I would check out the BSDs. I'm a newb, but I wrestled with this HP Mini Broadcom 4312 and I seem to finally have WiFi running.  I have KDE and FreeBSD 9.1.

When I finally seemed connected everything seemed slow and I could not ping. Then I remembered this post and wondered if I should switch from G default to B as he described. 


```
ifconfig wlan create wlandev bwn0 mode 11b
```

http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=183879&postcount=17


So for the wireless section in /etc/rc.conf I tried this: 


```
wlans_bwn0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA SYNCDHCP [B]mode 11b[/B]"
```

I was originally in mode 11g but this changed it. Wireless actually seems to work because of this. I'm just curious about a constant message that spams the console saying "bwn0: unsupported rate 0". It even comes down while I'm editing in Nano. 

Does this want me to change the roam rate or something under ifconfig(8)? Or hopefully this is a harmless warning I can ignore while I go back to KDE.  

Otherwise, this is an interesting operating system to try on my netbook.  

[I'm messing with this while procrastinating on college work. I plan to edit this soon and add .conf files just so people know what this newb is doing.]


----------



## Videodrome (Aug 13, 2013)

Well... I have this netbook running in a coffee shop and I grabbed WiFi access. My virtual console at Cntrl-Alt-F1 is still spamming that message 
	
	



```
"bwn0: unsupported rate 0"
```
 but everything seems to be working. I just wondered if that message is a warning I need to take seriously or ignore. Or maybe something to take note of for other people with BroadCom problems that wander into this forum. Switching the mode seemed to be the final thing I needed to get this operating normally.  


```
$cat /boot/loader.conf

bwn_v4_lp_ucode_load="YES"
if_bwn_load="YES"
legal.intel_bwn.license_ack=1

wlan_wep_load="YES"
wlan_ccmp_load="YES"
wlan_tkip_load="YES"
```


```
$ cat /etc/rc.conf 
hostname="beasty"
ifconfig_re0="DHCP"
sshd_enable="YES"
moused_enable="YES"
ntpd_enable="YES"
powerd_enable="NO"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="NO"

hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"

kdm4_enable="YES"

wlans_bwn0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA SYNCDHCP mode 11b"
```


```
$ cat /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf 
# /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf written by wifimgr(8)

network={
        ssid="BIGGBY WiFi"
        priority=3
        bssid=00:25:9c:bf:9a:1a
        key_mgmt=NONE
}
```


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi,

Setting "mode 11b" as a workaround to avoid stalled connections introduced this console spam. It is very annoying, but you can ignore it safely. The bwn(4) driver code will have to be reviewed sooner or later, to fix these issues[1].

[1] http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-net/2012-May/032292.html.


----------



## Videodrome (Aug 14, 2013)

Okay good to know.  Thanks for the feedback.


----------

